# Motor



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am looking for a motor. 6-10 rpms, preferably 120 volts ac, and having more torc than a standard wiper motor. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

More torque than a wiper motor? What do you intend to use this for?

Your best bet for the money with the rpm you are looking for is winch. I used one for my garage lift system that I use to store all my halloween and Xmas props and decorations in garage attic. I did use a pretty powerful lift winch but you can use a lighter duty one.

Here is the model I used. Keep in mind that there is a difference between a lift winch which can lift dead weight and a winch used to pull lets say a stuck vehicle. With the use of garage door reels in my garage lift I estimate the my lift can lift around 500 lbs. Reason being the reels are larger in diameter that the reel supplied with the winch.

880 LB Electric Overhead Hoist Lift - - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41y9prtAfQL

I think you will get more help if you can describe what you want to move at such a slow pace that requires torque. Is this a matter of dead lift mass as is the case in my garage hoist?

Tom


----------



## Kensington Graves (Mar 7, 2016)

And how much torque do you need/what's the application? Monsterguts' 2-speed wiper motor is about 2.3 ft-lbs. Makermotor has an 50 RPM, 11 N-m (8.1 ft-lbs) gearmotor for around $70, but it's 12 VDC. (On Amazon)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might check withe Spider Hill Prop Works. They offer a gear motor for props - didn't see any specs about the torque, but Diabolik should be able to get that information for you.

http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/6-RPM-Synchronous-Gear-Motor-KIT_p_34.html

They have another motor kit designed to produce a sideways motion, also low RPM.

http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/Compact-Prop-Turner-_p_46.html


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am using it for...hmmm. How to explain? Have you seen those cheapo props of a witch that has crashed into a tree? I made one that flew into the brick front of my house. Just her legs and a broom stick are sticking out of a "hole". Her legs are kicking, but with the legs and the witchy shoes it is too heavy for my wiper motor. Once either leg is extended the wiper motor cannot pull it back up. Besides I prefer to use 120 volts in this application for ease of hooking it up.

I think the winch would be too large for this application. Now Roxyblue, your suggestion looks pretty good. I will try that. Thanks.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

what are you using to power your wiper motor? Maybe it's too lo w in amps. I find if you lower the voltage to slow the rpm down you need at least a 5 amp power supply not to lose torc.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

jaege said:


> I am using it for...hmmm. How to explain? Have you seen those cheapo props of a witch that has crashed into a tree? I made one that flew into the brick front of my house. Just her legs and a broom stick are sticking out of a "hole". Her legs are kicking, but with the legs and the witchy shoes it is too heavy for my wiper motor. Once either leg is extended the wiper motor cannot pull it back up. Besides I prefer to use 120 volts in this application for ease of hooking it up.
> 
> I think the winch would be too large for this application. Now Roxyblue, your suggestion looks pretty good. I will try that. Thanks.


Hi Jaege,

Our 6 RPM motor kits are much smaller than a wiper motor, so they probably would not do you any good in this application. 

Do you have any pictures of your prop and the mechanism you are using? Might have some other ideas for you if I can see it.

D.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

What Diabolik said, lets see some pictures of your mechanism.

I am guessing you are trying to directly raise and lower the legs where the legs are attached to a pivot point, which would require a lot of torque. Your answer may be to modify your approach rather than find a stronger motor. For example, a motor mounted out of site above the witch with lines attached to the heels should be able to easily raise and lower the legs, this way you are only moving the weight of the legs without the added torque. You could also rig the legs so the weight of the one raised leg will counter the weight of the leg you need to raise, reducing the load on the motor. These are both tricks I have used in the past.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a question. What are you using to power the wiper motor. Wiper motors are only as powerful as the amps you provide them. In a car the wiper circuit is usually on a 10 amp circuit. Damn hard to stop wipers on a car. I suspect you are light in the amps available dept. Jus sayin.

Tom


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Often a well placed spring, counterbalance or other method to offset 'dead' weight will reduce the need for a high torque / high amperage motor.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am using a computer power supply as the powering device. That should have sufficient juice. I like the spring idea. That may do the trick. I will try to post a pick of the mechanism.


----------

